# Samsung Home Theater problems



## L337350

I have the Samsung HT-BD2 7.1 Blu-Ray Home Theater System. 

I can not for the life of me figure out how to connect it so that the surround sound will work with anything else I have my tv [Samsung LN52A860] hooked up to. 

Many of my other friends have Samsung TV's hooked up to Samsung 5.1 or 7.1 stereo systems, and they can all manage to hear the audio 
whether they are using the DVD/Blu-Ray function or not. Be it an XBox 360, or a Playstation 3, or even just watching TV. 

The only time I can get audio out of mine is when using one of the integrated systems. [i.e. iPod player, Radio, Music CD, etc.]

I have scowered the User Manual and looking endlessly online for solutions.


This is my Current set-up.
My TV has 3 current HDMI connections. 
Xbox, PS3, and my Ht-BD2. 

Assuming I wish to use my XBox, I turn on the TV, the *H*ome *T*heater *S*yster, and the XBox. By doing this, my TV's sound is automatically 
set to external and the +anyney function of the Samsung stuff takes over. The audio then _should be_ controlled through the HTS. However, All I get is silence. 

Any help at all at this point is more then appriciated. 
I thank you all in advance for what advice you can offer. 

_r


----------



## yustr

What audio connections do you have going into the Samsung?

You probably need to run a set of cables from the "Audio Out" of the TV to the "Audio In" of the Samsung unit - assuming it has that capability (to accept a incoming signal).

Alternatively, if it has multiple inputs, then you can run the audio from the TV, X-box and PS3 to the Samsung.


----------



## L337350

My XBox is Connected with an HDMI to HDMI port 1 on the back of my TV. 
My PS3 is Connected by HDMI port 2.
My Samsung Theater System is connected by HDMI to my tv, connected to HDMI port 3
I also have an optical audio cable running from the optical port on my TV, the the back of my home theater system.


----------



## yustr

Sounds like you have everything hooked up correctly. My guess its just a matter to get the TV to do what you want. Go into the menus for the TV and make sure its set to pass the audio it gets from the HDMI inputs out through the optical connection. To check, hold a sheet of paper just over the far end of the optical cable - you should see a red spot.

Check to make sure the optical input is selected on the HT.

Check to make sure all connections are solid.


----------



## L337350

That's the thing with these stupid Samsungs. 

They have that Anynet+ feature that creates an auto-interface with other samsung products. 

By connecting the HDMI from the TV to the HTS, it automatically sets the setting, allegedly, for what they should be. 

With the HTS powered on, and connected to the TV, I am unable to edit the audio options at all. [on the TV]


This is all beyond exasperating to me.
According to my connections, and Samsung, everything should be working fine, and it's not. 

I simply don't get it.


----------



## yustr

Can you get your money back?

Go get a decent receiver and a speaker systems and you'll not have any issues. It will sound better too.


----------



## jonamafun

This is probably because your TV (i'm assuming), cannot output 5.1 sound via the optical cable. It will only output stereo.

Try setting your PS3 to stereo audio mode and see what happens.


----------



## treasurehunter1

Yah configuring your ps3 to audio out is a good idea. But for cable viewing its not an alternate.


----------



## redstripeu2

have you tried the aux button on your home theatre remote?


----------

